# Got some freezer meat!



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Also a Rage testimonial. She came out with another doe and eased off. Then came back and turned broadside at 10 yards. Whistled her to a stop and stuck her. Watched her pile up 30 yards away in the woods. They don't go far when the lungs look this. Rage!

No deer coming to feeder hardly. They hardly even eat the corn that I scatter down the trail. Must be a good acorn crop and with all the rain, plenty of foilage.




























My view and a 6pt that thinks he owns this area of woods. See him almost every hunt.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

way to go!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice, the rage sure makes a hole.


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

That's just what I was wanting to see , final results with a Rage 2 blade .


----------



## thechristianbear2001 (Oct 22, 2014)

*nice*

good shooting


----------

